# Sticky  LED VS Stock Halogen HeadLight Bulbs



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread stuck. I also increased the images of the headlight cutoff and beam patterns to make them easier to see. This is a good example of how a proper retrofit of headlights should end up.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Out of curiosity will these work with the bulb out indicator? When i used led in tail lights it didnt make enough resistance and onstart noticed it as did the computer... Set of cel and the bcm did not like them,


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mine haven't thrown any cel or anything.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Now thats great to hear! Ive seen led burn up housings but if they finally fixed the issues as led over all id consider switching.. After all my whole house is


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Etec225 said:


> Mine haven't thrown any cel or anything.


Have you done a scan? My car doesn't throw a CEL for the LED tail lights I have, but the dealer noticed it in the codes that came up. From the work order, I'm not sure if they were at first confused by the codes, or used it to justify what I wanted without lying.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

I haven't done a scan but I can. Ill post my findings.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Just did a scan with torques app, no codes stored. Then again I only have my headlights and interior lights swapped to led. The break lights and turn signals are stock.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'll have to get my dongle working again and see if the Torque apps sees those codes.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i had led brake, license plate,and interior... when they warranty my rack and pinion they pulled bcm codes that didn't have enough resistance in the circuit.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> Out of curiosity will these work with the bulb out indicator? When i used led in tail lights it didnt make enough resistance and onstart noticed it as did the computer... Set of cel and the bcm did not like them,


I would think that LED bulbs would result in too much resistance and therefore not enough current.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

Where did you purchase these? Do you have a link?
I went on the website, but there are a few choices for the H13 bulbs, I wasn't sure which ones you got.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

BrightParrot said:


> Where did you purchase these? Do you have a link?
> I went on the website, but there are a few choices for the H13 bulbs, I wasn't sure which ones you got.


I got mine on ebay. Here's the link I got mine at. 50W 8000LM Kit LED Headlight H13 9008 Lo Hi Beam Bulb 6000K 6500K | eBay I made an offer of $50 and they took it. You can also just do a search for G7 PHILiPS Lumileds H13/9008 LED Headlight and you'll find them for various prices. I believe they are also sold under the JDM Astar name.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So, these are just straight drop-in LED bulbs? And they have that tight of a cutoff?


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

MP81 said:


> So, these are just straight drop-in LED bulbs? And they have that tight of a cutoff?


Thats right.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's extremely impressive. Do they have a similar setup for the fogs, as well?


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

I believe that company makes h8 leds search around.


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like i found my new replacement bulbs!!! Thanks for the output shots!!!

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Did these just plug into the stock harness or did you need a ballast?

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

An update I just found these. They are made by the same oem (CN360) as the g7 that I tested they are the g8 and are supposed to be brighter 6000 lm per bulb over 4000 lm per bulb. As I haven't tested them I can't speak for the cutoff.

2PC 72W 12000LM CREE LED Headlight Conversion Kit H13 9008 Hi/Lo High Low Beam | eBay


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Have you also upgraded headlight harness?


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

I haven't I will be soon


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Look at this 11700 World Brighest LED Headlight bulbs!!

Its's under mass production.

More detail can check under facebook;
https://www.facebook.com/fortiusa/


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Forget to upload the bulbs image.

Its come with 11700lm CREE or Philips LED chips
IP68 water resistance
Red Copper ultra fast heat dissipation belt

PM me for more information.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

inferno0 said:


> Forget to upload the bulbs image.
> 
> Its come with 11700lm CREE or Philips LED chips
> IP68 water resistance
> ...


Umm Im sorry but in the picture that bulb is using 6 phillips ZES chips (3 per side). The chips are only rated at 245 lm at 6500k LUXEON Z ES | Lumileds. 245 lm*6 chips=1470. 1470 lm is far less 11700 lm. This is just straight up bullshit.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Dear Etec225,

Thanks for getting back. You are very smart guy my friend.

Firstly i apologize of that i have attached the wrong picture of 3 chips old version of the philips bulb. (Actually this image should come with the CREE version of our CORE series which is under taking on product shot) The last version we have is having 8 pcs of ZES chips on bulb attached in this reply.

Let u know the secret, ZES 6500k chips max lumens can reach 142/W and each chip standard is 2.5W and we have adjusted the voltage and current to over drive it to 3.5W , i hear from the market which can OD to 5W but i didn't confirm this. So bascially 3.5W x 142lm x 8 = 3976 lm per bulbs

You may refer to the datasheet of philips:
http://www.lumileds.com/uploads/542/DS134-pdf

And further more, the most most updated version of our CORE series replaced the philips ZES with XHP 50 (XHP-70 version is coming next!!) , Which the calculation is a below:
19W x 150lm x 2 = 5700lm per bulbs, that's why we called the bulbs with 11700lm (which tested in lab).

Please let me know if there are still any questions.



Etec225 said:


> Umm Im sorry but in the picture that bulb is using 6 phillips ZES chips (3 per side). The chips are only rated at 245 lm at 6500k LUXEON Z ES | Lumileds. 245 lm*6 chips=1470. 1470 lm is far less 11700 lm. This is just straight up bullshit.


----------



## Enzetsu (Mar 24, 2015)

I had LEDs for my Civic and i loved them and missed them. these are soooo much cheaper then the ones i bought for the civic!


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

You're still fudging your numbers. These numbers rely on the philips chips to be operating at or slightly beyond their maximum limits, and assume perfect conditions with 100% efficiency. However you are replacing them with the xhp50 and xhp70 which your claims about are a little bit more realistic. The problem everyone has with led headlights now is that companies like you are stretching the truth about their products. You see headlights all the time advertised to output crazy amounts of light and it's just not the case.


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

I want output shots those vs opt7 vs philips lol

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Dear Al3e925

Great idea , we will work on that!!



Al3e925 said:


> I want output shots those vs opt7 vs philips lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Here come with the New 2016 CORE Series image.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Etec225 said:


> I decided to do a comparison after a few members have asked for a comparison of aftermarket led headlights to the stock halogen bulbs. For my tests camera settings have a fixed iso and exposure. Let's start with some specifications.
> 
> The stock bulb in our cars are the Sylvania H13 Halogen Headlight Bulb Here are some specs from sylvania's and auto zones websites.
> 
> ...


This looks like an awesome mod. It is very noticeable how the LED’s shine light evenly whereas the old halogens tend to shine in one spot. Have you noticed any increase in MPG from the higher efficiency of the LEDs?


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

No you won't notice any difference. You would need to install a major power hog into your car before you would notice any significant difference. The maybe one or two mpg difference isn't significant too many other factors.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Al3e925

Wanna ask is that you wanted the comparison with this Philip X-Treme Model?









Thanks.




Al3e925 said:


> I want output shots those vs opt7 vs philips lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes, output shots comparing between the three bulbs. 

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

found a problem , Philips X-Treme only have H4 headlight bulb. However what car model we have on hand is Cruze 2016 which is running H1 & H7 , any suggestion my friend?




Al3e925 said:


> Yes, output shots comparing between the three bulbs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Philps X-treme Arrived..  will schedule VS test video this Wednesday night!


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

by day time eye level measure , obviously its like around 50% compare to the Forti USA Core 13200lm .. anyway .. will get an AB test video by this wed. and post to this forum.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

inferno0 said:


> by day time eye level measure , obviously its like around 50% compare to the Forti USA Core 13200lm .. anyway .. will get an AB test video by this wed. and post to this forum.


Oh they are 13200 lm now. What happened to 11700 lm? where did you pull 1500 lm out of. Don't say it was because of those xhp50 chips because thats bull ****.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

etec225,

they are different models. the 13200lm is using XHP70 !! please claim down! 11700 is using XHP50!

















Etec225 said:


> Oh they are 13200 lm now. What happened to 11700 lm? where did you pull 1500 lm out of. Don't say it was because of those xhp50 chips because thats bull ****.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

This morning, I am suddenly in the market for new headlights for my 15 Eco, I watched the high beam drivers side element give up the ghost in a flash of blue light.... 2 points of concern that needs illumination.

1. 20 months, 75000 km of stock headlight lifecycle, which has me wondering about OEM quality, as I have LED DRL's and rarely have the opportunity to run highs. Thanks to standard time, I already miss them.

2. I (we) was under the impression that the BCM monitors individual exterior bulbs and flags a fault on the DIC. Nothing so far, maybe it needs a start cycle to initiate a system scan?

Now I have to filter through years of bias, opinion, and facts, to chose my replacements. My intention is same colour temp as my DRL's and then hopefully go for durability while ensuring the beam is correct.

I has been fun reading all of the drama about the choices and outcomes here and on FB, never thought I would have to dive in this soon.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> This morning, I am suddenly in the market for new headlights for my 15 Eco, I watched the high beam drivers side element give up the ghost in a flash of blue light.... 2 points of concern that needs illumination.
> 
> 1. 20 months, 75000 km of stock headlight lifecycle, which has me wondering about OEM quality, as I have LED DRL's and rarely have the opportunity to run highs. Thanks to standard time, I already miss them.
> 
> ...


Let us know what you find, as I would also like to upgrade my headlights to ones that match the LED DRLs and will likely have a set of HIDs made by Midwest Light Creations. He did an awesome set for my sons MK4 VW Jetta TDI which also did not have factory HID options. I will have to buy a new set of lights for the conversion though...or be without use of the car for a week or more.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

I will be taking the low road, avoiding the haste of wiring modes and enclosures and going with Silverstar Ultra's maybe XFE's for a closer colour match.

Actually as I type, I will be taking a set of Ultra's from my favorite performance parts place Blue Buzzard Performance Parts for 48 dollars a pair, picked up taxes in.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Let us know what you find, as I would also like to upgrade my headlights to ones that match the LED DRLs and will likely have a set of HIDs made by Midwest Light Creations. He did an awesome set for my sons MK4 VW Jetta TDI which also did not have factory HID options. I will have to buy a new set of lights for the conversion though...or be without use of the car for a week or more.


if they make a hid assembly that's easy to install and done with good quality ill buy a set with you


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> if they make a hid assembly that's easy to install and done with good quality ill buy a set with you


Jeff at Midwest Light Creations midwest-lighting did a great job on the HIDs for my sons 2001 Jetta TDI. I'm confident he will do good on the Cruze lights when he is able to do a set. He'll know solid pricing once he does the first set for a Cruze. I'll let everyone know here once we get them done.

The set for the Jetta installed just like factory lights you just had to find a place to mount the ballasts. The light housings mounted the same way the factory lights did and plugged into the factory harness.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Have just finished a Lux test comparison between Forti USA Core Series and Philips X-Treme:
Forti USA Auto Parts - Blog For Auto Fans & New Release! - Forti USA - Core Series hands on compare with Philips X-Treme in Lumens

From the numbers , the core series likes 25% higher LUX than the X-treme. And we found the beam shape output from the CORE series is much wider than the philips one.

For details , can watch the video up stairs.

Product Spec:
Forti USA | CORE Series Ultra Bright LED Headlight Bulbs 120W 13200lm White Plug & Play Conversion Kits(1Pair）


----------



## Godcock815 (Nov 4, 2016)

I had a hid kit in my stock headlight and they were way better than the stock bulbs but the cutoff was terrible so I adjusted them down to avoid blinding people as bad


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Photo shoot of the comparison , Video shoot is under progress.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks like a lot of glare for that high of a camera position, will glare be too blinding for oncoming traffic??? I'd prefer HIDs with proper projectors with high and low beam operation and low beam cutoff...


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

there are better shoots coming, in real site seeing .. its much better , will take some more shoots with DSLR Camera instead of cellphone.. the cellphone making differences...

HID is too much problems , too hot , short lifespan.

We will have another video shoot for Europe Canbus car soon which running projectors.



Chris Tobin said:


> Looks like a lot of glare for that high of a camera position, will glare be too blinding for oncoming traffic??? I'd prefer HIDs with proper projectors with high and low beam operation and low beam cutoff...


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Another Forti USA - Core Series LED Headlight VS Philps X-treme LED Headlight


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

*Update*

Just a quick update. I recently switched headlight housings to winjet dual projector housings with kensun 55w hid bulbs. on top of this I also upgraded the headlight harness. The stock harness WAS NOT going to hold up to 4x 55 watt ballasts. I will be adding new pictures of the cutoff and brightness similar to the original post.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Etec225 said:


> Just a quick update. I recently switched headlight housings to winjet dual projector housings with kensun 55w hid bulbs. on top of this I also upgraded the headlight harness. The stock harness WAS NOT going to hold up to 4x 55 watt ballasts. I will be adding new pictures of the cutoff and brightness similar to the original post.
> 
> 
> View attachment 210426


Those are nice for sure, keep us posted!!! Where did you get the new lights?


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

*Project Update*

As I stated in my last post I recently upgraded my headlights to winjet dual projector housings. In addition to the new housings I also upgraded the wiring harness and the bulbs. The new bulbs are kensun 55 watt 5000k hids. I figured I would take some pictures of the light output at the same camera settings as before. I will say that the hids are the brightest bulbs i've had in the car and the camera makes them seem brighter than they are but I wanted to use the exact same camera settings to try and show a fair comparison. 
















low beam








High beam


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Will LED bulbs fit in the Winjet housings? I see they have a cover on the back where the bulbs go.


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

I didn't take the time to read this entire thread, but... I recently bought a 2014 Cruze that has lots of customization already done. HID headlights/fog lights already installed. In other vehicles of mine, I have had bad experiences with HID's, and have been using LED's in my truck for about a year now with no issues. So, I went ahead and ordered the same LED brand (Opt7) bulbs for the cruze. Long story short, I compared the LED's to the installed HID's, and there's virtually no difference. Once the HID's go out, I'll be replacing them with the Opt7 LED bulbs.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Will LED bulbs fit in the Winjet housings? I see they have a cover on the back where the bulbs go.


Sorry didn't see your post. To answer your question no 99% of led headlights will not work. The problem is that there is no room for the heatsink to stick out of the dust cap. generally leds that are worth a dam have heatsinks. The passenger side would be jammed against the factory air box assuming you had one. The driver side is wedged against the fuse panel to the point that it is nearly impossible to get the cap off it takes some determination and finagling.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Etec225 said:


> Sorry didn't see your post. To answer your question no 99% of led headlights will not work. The problem is that there is no room for the heatsink to stick out of the dust cap. generally leds that are worth a dam have heatsinks. The passenger side would be jammed against the factory air box assuming you had one. The driver side is wedged against the fuse panel to the point that it is nearly impossible to get the cap off it takes some determination and finagling.


So, even with regular halogen bulbs, you would have to take the bumper off and the headlight assembly out to change a bulb?? That really kills the purchase of these. lol Too bad.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

No you don't have to drop the bumper to get the dust cap off. You can get the cap off and the bulb out its just a pain in the ass. Even more so for me because I have hids. I would say that a halogen bulb would be the easiest to get out because you don't have hid power wires coming out of the cap and getting in the way.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Well after 20000 km and 3 months I have to replace a bulb. Popped a high beam this morning. Silverstar Ultra's, so much for light output verses lifecycle balancing....


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> Well after 20000 km and 3 months I have to replace a bulb. Popped a high beam this morning. Silverstar Ultra's, so much for light output verses lifecycle balancing....


Somewhere I read that the Phillips bulbs have equivalent light output to the Sylvanias but a much longer lifespan. I'll be testing that theory shortly, I ordered the Phillips from Amazon and they should be here today.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Or Just install some leds. No more bulb changing. 3 months that's terrible.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I need to remember to do this.


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

Etec225 said:


> Thats right.



I know those bulbs come with a shroud over the low beam emitters. Did you have to index/rotate the bulb to get the proper cutoff? Also, I heard the shrouds are removable and should be removed for some applications. Did you try removing them to see if it changed the light output and cutoff?

Thanks


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

The shrouds can't be removed they are cast into the outer casing of the bulb. you can adjust the cutoff by loosening the set screw (which is on the other side in the picture) and rotating the whole outer casing (the gray part).


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Incorrect.

There are screws on the other side which allow removal of the shield.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

evo77 said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> There are screws on the other side which allow removal of the shield.


Oh ok I guess I didn't look at them that closely. I didn't try removing them the cutoff was fine with them. you wouldn't want to take them off. The shield is there to give the bulbs a sharp cutoff. Without them they would be no better than an hid with no shade in the factory housing. some leds only light up one side of the bulb for low and the other for high. The pcb acts like a shade. However in the case of the bulbs I tested they light up both sides. They use the shielded set of leds as the low beams.


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

So did you rotate them so they were vertical with the shroud blocking the the light from hitting the bottom of the reflector?
Also I have heard that some applications like the 2007 bulb in a Jeep need to have the shroud removed and the housing/reflector handles the cutoff.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

I didn't have to rotate them for the cruze. however I sold that set of bulbs to my buddy to use in his f350 and we had to rotate them in that application. Its not a big deal to do just remove the set screw and twist then put the screw back.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

If you inspect a H13 halogen bulb closely you will notice that it does not include any shield over the low beam filament. It is not part of the design and thus any LED counterpart should not include it as well. In fact if you see any LED bulb listed in a H13 application that _does_ include a shield you should stay away from it because the manufacturer of the bulb has not truly designed a proper H13 LED. All they have done is taken a H4 designed bulb (because it contains a low & high beam in one) and simply rebased it for ALL other dual filament applications. This is a cheap way for them to be able to provide a bulb for every application without having to design a new properly laid out pcb that aligns the LED arrays in the exact position as the original filaments.

Below are images of the H13 halogen vs. LED Gen 7 *with* shield vs. LED Gen 7 *without* shield. You will see that the shield greatly effects the beam pattern in a negative manner. The hotspot has basically been reduced in half. This loss of focused output has also affected the width of the beam. Lux readings show a loss of over 200 lux in the hotspot center!

And while glare above the cutoff (with the shield) is actually quite good and nearly identical to stock, the tradeoff is a poor beam pattern. The glare with the shield removed is about double the glare over halogen. Its not good unfortunately.

H13 halogen









LED Gen 7 *with* shield









LED Gen 7 *without* shield


----------



## gCruze14 (Mar 22, 2015)

evo77 said:


> If you inspect a H13 halogen bulb closely you will notice that it does not include any shield over the low beam filament. It is not part of the design and thus any LED counterpart should not include it as well. In fact if you see any LED bulb listed in a H13 application that _does_ include a shield you should stay away from it because the manufacturer of the bulb has not truly designed a proper H13 LED. All they have done is taken a H4 designed bulb (because it contains a low & high beam in one) and simply rebased it for ALL other dual filament applications. This is a cheap way for them to be able to provide a bulb for every application without having to design a new properly laid out pcb that aligns the LED arrays in the exact position as the original filaments.
> 
> Below are images of the H13 halogen vs. LED Gen 7 *with* shield vs. LED Gen 7 *without* shield. You will see that the shield greatly effects the beam pattern in a negative manner. The hotspot has basically been reduced in half. This loss of focused output has also affected the width of the beam. Lux readings show a loss of over 200 lux in the hotspot center!
> 
> ...


Is there a way to properly remove the shield from the led g7?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gCruze14 (Mar 22, 2015)

gCruze14 said:


> Is there a way to properly remove the shield from the led g7?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never mind, I scrolled up and realized the screws were on the opposite side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gCruze14 (Mar 22, 2015)

gCruze14 said:


> Is there a way to properly remove the shield from the led g7?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do u have a pic of the lights on hi-beam? I just installed my g7 and doesn't look like the hi cut-off on the halogens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfoster87 (Aug 11, 2017)

LED's for me!


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

I just ordered the led bulbs that you put in on the stock housings. If they work great I’m happy. I just have to wonder that even with a proper cutoff are they going to pi** off everyone in the oncoming lane? I’m stationed in Hawaii and it seems that here no one cares about that, but when I go back to upstate New York I would like to not put a 3rd deer through my grille. Just wondering what your experience was ?


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

I had Philips Xtreme Vison halogen bulbs for awhile, but driving dark back roads on my commute left me wanting more. After a lot of research I decided to try a set of Hikari Ultra LEDs. Cost was $90 through Amazon and the quality is very nice and the fans are near silent. I bought the extra canbus adaptors, but they seem to work fine without them. 6000k white/hint of blue temp, nice stock like beam pattern with good cutoff. On road pic really doesn't do them justice.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

TopazRS87 said:


> I had Philips Xtreme Vison halogen bulbs for awhile, but driving dark back roads on my commute left me wanting more. After a lot of research I decided to try a set of Hikari Ultra LEDs. Cost was $90 through Amazon and the quality is very nice and the fans are near silent. I bought the extra canbus adaptors, but they seem to work fine without them. 6000k white/hint of blue temp, nice stock like beam pattern with good cutoff. On road pic really doesn't do them justice.


Do you have projectors or reflector lights(gen1or L/LS gen2)?

Because those have big old flares above the cutoff. That glare is why so many people say to stick with the style bulb the lamp was designed for.

With that said I've got a set of Diode Dynamics SL1s ordered for the fogs in my '18. Plan is to modify the housing/lens in order to limit in front of car foreground lighting and hope to use the largely as cornering style lamps to dramatically widen field of lighting of pathetic stock projectors until I can retrofit in a better projector.


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ma v e n said:


> Do you have projectors or reflector lights(gen1or L/LS gen2)?
> 
> Because those have big old flares above the cutoff. That glare is why so many people say to stick with the style bulb the lamp was designed for.
> .


As good as it's going to get in a stock Gen1 headlight. Driving down the road you don't see those "flares". Aftermarket Gen1 housings suck and retrofits are $500-$800. At least you have a projector to start with in a gen 2.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TopazRS87 said:


> Driving down the road you don't see those "flares"


You don't, but oncoming does.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

TopazRS87 said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have projectors or reflector lights(gen1or L/LS gen2)?
> ...


Only LTs and higher have projectors, and I've actually been considering swapping I've to base model reflector lights in order to more easily accomplish the the retrofit I want.
$500-800 isn't a whole lot for an aesthetic and safety upgrade. Gotta pay to play, better to do it right once. 


MP81 said:


> TopazRS87 said:
> 
> 
> > Driving down the road you don't see those "flares"
> ...


EXACTLY...


----------



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello everyone - I've been picking through this thread looking for suggestions for LED headlight bulbs for my 2014 -- but there are lots of dead link and missing images. It looks like H13 Gen 7 is what many went with - but is that still the case? Any specific recommended models? Thank you!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So far no one has managed to engineer an LED lamp to work with the stock Gen I Cruze housings. Go to any reputable LED manufacturer and they will tell you as much. Start with Diode Dynamics, one of our supporting vendors. They do not offer any.

EDIT: I am not referring to the fit as many will fit, only the function.

Diode Dynamics


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> So far no one has managed to engineer an LED lamp to work with the stock Gen I Cruze housings. Go to any reputable LED manufacturer and they will tell you as much. Start with Diode Dynamics, one of our supporting vendors. They do not offer any.
> 
> EDIT: I am not referring to the fit as many will fit, only the function.
> 
> Diode Dynamics


I agree. I've tried 2 different kits. Neither of them worked because you couldn't get the bulbs at the right angle. Upgraded halogen bulbs were much better than either LED kit I tried.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

braenden said:


> I personally upgraded stock bulbs to Hikari LEDs. Wicked bright, crisp and increased how far I could see after dark by probably 3x. I think I paid around $80 for them on Amazon, but IMO it was worth it. Install was a breeze too. I have a 2012 Eco.


The stock bulbs on my 12 eco are horrible Wonder if theres anywhere else to get these other then amazon.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> The stock bulbs on my 12 eco are horrible Wonder if theres anywhere else to get these other then amazon.


You are wasting money if you install LEDs on this vehicle, unless you buy new aftermarket headlights.


----------



## bautistasamuel (Jun 24, 2020)

We know most of the cars are equipped with halogen headlights. But in the recent past, LED is doing well because it has introduced us with the latest technology. That's why many of us are thinking to replace our headlights to LED. So as a car owner, we all should know the differences between these two headlights. Recently, I have read a blog about the comparison of these two and now I know what should I choose. This thread is of course very informative for a car owner. If you want to learn more, you can have a look at the blog.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

bautistasamuel said:


> We know most of the cars are equipped with halogen headlights. But in the recent past, LED is doing well because it has introduced us with the latest technology. That's why many of us are thinking to replace our headlights to LED. So as a car owner, we all should know the differences between these two headlights. Recently, I have read a blog about the comparison of these two and now I know what should I choose. This thread is of course very informative for a car owner. If you want to learn more, you can have a look at the blog.


You failed to mention anything about glare and cutoff in your article. Most cheap LED bulbs actually have WORSE output than the stock halogens and you blind everyone else at the same time.

Also your first post here is a spam link to your blog. Nice.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bautistasamuel said:


> We know most of the cars are equipped with halogen headlights. But in the recent past, LED is doing well because it has introduced us with the latest technology. That's why many of us are thinking to replace our headlights to LED. So as a car owner, we all should know the differences between these two headlights. Recently, I have read a blog about the comparison of these two and now I know what should I choose. This thread is of course very informative for a car owner. If you want to learn more, you can have a look at the blog.


What you are not seeing is that the housing has to be made for LEDs or the LED has to be specifically engineered for a particular housing. The Gen I Cruze housing will not support an LED lamp even though it may fit physically.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> What you are not seeing is that the housing has to be made for LEDs or the LED has to be specifically engineered for a particular housing. The Gen I Cruze housing will not support an LED lamp even though it may fit physically.


Gotta disagree here. There are now bulbs that have the led right where the filament of the original halogen would be. These work wonders in my Cruze. Cut-Off is great and brights function as expected.






Amazon.com: TECHMAX Mini H13 LED Headlight Bulbs,60W 10000Lm 4700Lux 6500K Cool White Extremely Bright 30mm Heatsink Base CREE Chips 9008 Hi/Lo Conversion Kit(of 2): Automotive


Buy TECHMAX Mini H13 LED Headlight Bulbs, 60W 10000Lm 4700Lux 6500K Cool White Extremely Bright 30mm Heatsink Base CREE Chips 9008 Hi/Lo Conversion Kit(of 2): Headlight & Tail Light Conversion Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Gotta disagree here. There are now bulbs that have the led right where the filament of the original halogen would be. These work wonders in my Cruze. Cut-Off is great and brights function as expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is nothing I can find in that post referring to a Cruze. Dodge Ram and others only. And if it was that easy, Diode Dynamics would have already come out with one.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> There is nothing I can find in that post referring to a Cruze. Dodge Ram and others only. And if it was that easy, Diode Dynamics would have already come out with one.


Sure it doesn’t have it listed. All 9008 bulbs are the same. Maybe they haven’t found a way to make it profitable or they can’t compete with current prices.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, it is your vehicle and your money. Many manufacturers make lamps that physically fit. None that I can find show the data from testing in a Cruze to show they meet specifications laid out by the DOT and other sanctioning bodies.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I dont need no stinkin government agency to tell me what’s good lol 😆


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

In conclusion.... lol


----------



## mielie (Jul 5, 2015)

Message moved to general discussion


----------

